# Is anyone here also a vaper?



## davidf (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm a newcomer to this world, but already feeling at home...


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

yep, 3 years and counting...slowly winding down to knock it on the head though in a few months


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

No but considering them as an alternative to death sticks


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

There been a spate of vaporisers exploding recently in the news


----------



## CoseleyKen (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm heading up to my local vape shop on Saturday morning to try them out. Not sure what to go for, though - mouth to lung or direct to lung. What are you using?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> There been a spate of vaporisers exploding recently in the news


Sadly this is a result of people not understanding Lithium battery chemistry properly and using either cheap vapers and/or non protected cells with unsafe chemistry. IMR battery would be a good choice, or protected cells with the correct current discharge capacity . The cells should always be checked before, during and after charging, max cell charging voltage should always be checked before trusting any charge, as should cell voltage at cutoff, before trusting any device.

Over discharge, draw more amps than you should, overvolting are all ways to set lithium cells on the way to catastrophic failure. Now I started by saying people don't understand, and arguably if they did, this would not happen so easily. BUT, it's not really down to the consumer to understand this, the manufacturers/retailers need to take far more responsibility to ensure these devices are safe, with good electronics (to monitor the cells) and that perhaps only cells with a safer chemistry are used.

I don't vape, but have a pretty good understanding of Lithium cells and it does upset me when I see photos like this. I used to be a smoker and gave up the very hard way nearly 16 years ago. If Vaping helps people move from Cigarettes to e-cigs, that can only be a good thing. To a lesser extent, if Vaping means someone doesn't start on ****, then that's also a good thing...based on the assumption they would have otherwise started on ****.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Sadly this is a result of people not understanding Lithium battery chemistry properly and using either cheap vapers and/or non protected cells with unsafe chemistry. IMR battery would be a good choice, or protected cells with the correct current discharge capacity . The cells should always be checked before, during and after charging, max cell charging voltage should always be checked before trusting any charge, as should cell voltage at cutoff, before trusting any device.
> 
> Over discharge, draw more amps than you should, overvolting are all ways to set lithium cells on the way to catastrophic failure.


I agree. Any good vape shop worth their weight will make a point of informing people about good battery safety and practises. (Not all do though I'll admit). I see a lot of people buying cheap chargers off ebay and unrated or low volt/amp batteries. Largely a mistake that proves costly in the end. A little chemistry and electronics knowledge and vaping is safe as houses







*

edit*- as long as you dont mind inhaling vegetable and propylene glycol at high temperatures


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ShortShots said:


> edit*- as long as you dont mind inhaling vegetable and propylene glycol at high temperatures


Well it's the difference between the known knowns and the known unknowns or sommat like that. We know 100% that smoking is very dangerous, with vaping we don't and on balance it's likely to be a lot safer than ****. Seems to be a lot of haters on vaping, mostly from people who have never smoked and don't really understand.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

What are the regulations around eliquids and vaping ? Thinking more around product saftety.

Its currently the lesser of two evils when compared to **** but is the industry potentially setting itself up for a load of litigation down the line ?

Honest question. I'm sure I read that some eliquids contain acrylates which I wouldnt be happy intentionally breating in


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Some of the flavourings are a bit ropey as to their contents, I certainly don't trust the RTV (ready to vape) that you can buy off the shelf. Stick to buying raw ingredients where they list it all (no diacetyls etc) on the packaging and mix it ourself. soooo much cheaper too


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

Started vaping 8 years ago, the norm then was carto's at 1.8ohm, now it's clouding at o.3ohm at 80watts, then genuine Andrew Wong batteries, now cufflink copies,so bound to be a few 'BANG'S'


----------



## Kahweol (Apr 26, 2016)

I started vaping 5 years ago - didn't even intend to replace smoking with it until I realised how unpleasant the ciggies tasted. Over the next 2-3 years the nicotine level slowly got cut down to the point where there wasn't any real satisfaction from it. Not that it was unpleasant, I just couldn't be bothered with the maintenance. My honest opinion - the hobby side of it, buying new equipment and mods keeps people hooked to it. Every time I upgraded I would enjoy & use it more. I get enough of this from coffee









With that said, I still think that vaping is much much better than smoking ciggies, and for some is a suitable 'lifelong' replacement. There was a good article in the Lancet medical journal by the UK's very own Davit Nutt earlier this year concluding that it is less harmful than smoking.


----------

